# bilateral site injection necessary?



## PappyMason (Nov 21, 2011)

i'm pinning igf des into biceps but it hurts like a bitch. is bilateral site injection necessary? ne other option?


----------



## Ravager (Nov 22, 2011)

Hurts how? The actual pinning, or the injectable fluid burns?


----------



## hooper (Nov 22, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> i'm pinning igf des into biceps but it hurts like a bitch. is bilateral site injection necessary? ne other option?



Is not supposed to hurt at all. You can pin the tricep area since Bis are more  vascular.
Good luck


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes the actual pinning. I gotta really push it in unlike glute injections which go smoothly for me.


----------



## moresize (Nov 23, 2011)

same problem... delts and chest no problems


----------



## tacoman (Nov 24, 2011)

about to try this my self


----------

